# reorganized my mac palettes... they're so pretty!!



## LC (Sep 28, 2011)

before:






  	after:


----------



## afulton (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## peachsuns (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG!!!





AMAZING collection!
  	I must admit, I´m a little bit jealous!


----------



## Suzich (Apr 5, 2012)

WoW!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Amazing!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

Zowie!!! How many palettes do you have???


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 27, 2012)

275 eye shadows... I could only dream.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

That is really spectacular! and I am loving it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Do you label the tops of your palettes so you know which one is which color scheme?


----------

